# goodeids



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

any one keeping or breeding goodeids?


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Xentoca eiseni 1 of 5 of my different populations


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Yep, I do! 
I've kept more but right now I'm just keeping and breeding xenotoca eisini and ameca splendens.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. meny years ago I kept ameca splendens and xenotoca eisini they were my first goodeids . I am curious to see if there is any one as addicted to goodeids as I am lol.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not really addicted to them but they remain interesting fish to me. And they're pretty hardy in comparison to other livebearers.

In spring I'll put them outside again...

Grtz, "S"


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2012)

Emerald King - I clicked on your link but couldn't get to your site. Is it up and running at the moment, or is there a problem of some kind with it?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Amethyst,

I don't know what went wrong but I've tried the link and it works perfectly...
Maybe you should give it another try...

Have a great weekend, "S"


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, it worked this time. You've got some really pretty fish. Your wild-type guppies look a LOT like the guppies we had when I was a kid in the 60s. Most of the fancier types from today were probably not bred yet, or were but with only limited availability.

Very nice.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks. I myself like the wildtypes more than the fancy ones. But certainly there are versions which I do love.

I'll be posting some other wildguppies as well on my website. I recently took pictures of them.

Take care, Stan


----------

